# Could you explain to me which 24-70mm lens has less distortion?



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Can anyone with a good understanding of MTF charts and actual field experience share how the three 24-70mm lenses compares to each other in terms of distortion (especially at wide end)? I have been using the 24-70mm f2.8L I for more than 4 years but sometimes borders sharpness and distortion particularly at the wide end annoy me so, I would like to know if the 24-70mm f/2.8L II or the 24-70mm f4L IS offer more controlled distortion.

Most appreciated!


----------



## rs (Dec 29, 2014)

MTF charts don't reveal any information about distortion. However, there are real life distortion measurements you can look at, such as this:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Lens-Distortion.aspx?FLI=0&FLIComp=0&Lens=787&Camera=453&LensComp=101


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 29, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Can anyone with a good understanding of MTF charts and actual field experience share how the three 24-70mm lenses compares to each other in terms of distortion (especially at wide end)? I have been using the 24-70mm f2.8L I for more than 4 years but sometimes borders sharpness and distortion particularly at the wide end annoy me so, I would like to know if the 24-70mm f/2.8L II or the 24-70mm f4L IS offer more controlled distortion.
> 
> Most appreciated!



At 24 mil those you mention are all pretty much the same - about 2.4 - 2.6 % according to photozone. Primes are a lot better in this respect, including extreme corner sharpness. The 24 f2.8 IS is around 0.9% distortion, but king on the hill is definitely the 24 TS-E. In fact I'm thinking of getting one of these to make my panoramic shooting easier.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone with a good understanding of MTF charts and actual field experience share how the three 24-70mm lenses compares to each other in terms of distortion (especially at wide end)? I have been using the 24-70mm f2.8L I for more than 4 years but sometimes borders sharpness and distortion particularly at the wide end annoy me so, I would like to know if the 24-70mm f/2.8L II or the 24-70mm f4L IS offer more controlled distortion.
> ...



Thanks to all! I have the 24mm f2.8IS and I am not very satisfied with its performance but I may try the 24 TS-E.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 5, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Can anyone with a good understanding of MTF charts and actual field experience share how the three 24-70mm lenses compares to each other in terms of distortion (especially at wide end)? I have been using the 24-70mm f2.8L I for more than 4 years but sometimes borders sharpness and distortion particularly at the wide end annoy me so, I would like to know if the 24-70mm f/2.8L II or the 24-70mm f4L IS offer more controlled distortion.
> 
> Most appreciated!



Why does this minor metric matter so much to you? It won't make a good or bad photo any better or worse? It's easily corrected with one click in Lightroom. Are you looking to justify a new lens purchase? If so...go and buy it and enjoy but don't think it will change your photography much! It'll just give you something new to play with. The photos will be the same, according to your luck and talent. New gear doesn't equal better photos.


----------

